# Newly Diagnosed....



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello,

I was just diagnosed on Wednesday as having hyperthyroidism although my doctor didnt happen to discuss any test results or anything other then telling me I might possibly need surgery, she just put me on methimazole 10mg a day and told me to get more bloodwork in 3 and 6 weeks. Well the symptoms are driving me absolutely insane to the point where I am having very bad anxiety attacks. I am constantly freezing but covered in sweat, always tired but cannot sleep well, and just generally feeling like garbage. When I get out of the shower, the only time I am ever feeling warm, my resting pulse is 110-120 and slows down as I cool down. I also had a chest xray and CT scan performed due to her feeling something under my right lung. Anyone have experience with being hyper with some hypo symptoms? Anyone have any remedies for being freezing cold other than bundling up? Thanks.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi. I'm new here and I bet a lot of people who know a lot more than I do will chime in, but I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's (hypo with some hyper symptoms) and my doctor gave me a beta blocker for the terrible racing heart. I've only used it a few times but it really helped and it'll decrease the anxiety, too. Might be something to mention to your doctor.

Also, a while back I had terrible fatigue but also trouble sleeping well--I thought I was still hypo because I was so tired, but I was actually hyper, and that can make you tired too (I imagine because everything in your body going full-speed all the time is pretty exhausting). It seems some of the symptoms overlap quite a bit.

I have a heat pack that I put on my feet. It makes me feel like an invalid, but it works. Good luck!


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

I almost feel like I would rather be hot then cold, Ive always ran warm so this is a new not welcome change. I actually ended up in the ER tonight due to my heart racing and palpitations, I couldnt stand without leaning on something for fear of falling flat on my face. Everything had calmed down by the time I made it to the ER. The ER doctor felt my thyroid and felt a nodule. Have to find an endo now for more an ultrasound and more tests. Just curious, anyone who has been chronically cold from their condition, are there any tips to making yourself feel warm or has a doctor given you anything for it?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have your lab results with ranges please post them.

Thyroid symptoms often overlap.

With a heart rate that fast you should be on Propranolol.

I had terrible anxiety on the ride down and took Lorazapam to cope.

You should start feeling better shortly, although 10mg is a lower starting dose than what I had 20mg but it does depend on your labs and without them it is hard to say.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JBook said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just diagnosed on Wednesday as having hyperthyroidism although my doctor didnt happen to discuss any test results or anything other then telling me I might possibly need surgery, she just put me on methimazole 10mg a day and told me to get more bloodwork in 3 and 6 weeks. Well the symptoms are driving me absolutely insane to the point where I am having very bad anxiety attacks. I am constantly freezing but covered in sweat, always tired but cannot sleep well, and just generally feeling like garbage. When I get out of the shower, the only time I am ever feeling warm, my resting pulse is 110-120 and slows down as I cool down. I also had a chest xray and CT scan performed due to her feeling something under my right lung. Anyone have experience with being hyper with some hypo symptoms? Anyone have any remedies for being freezing cold other than bundling up? Thanks.












I certainly had cross-over symptoms. You may wish to check your FERRITIN as most of us w/thyroid problems are deficient in ferritin. This could help w/thermogenics if you need to take iron.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Please let us know when you know more. I know you are miserable. Take care of yourself and do not do any strenuous exercise. Hope you are on a beta-blocker too?


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

They took my TSH last night in the ER, it was 0.685 (0.340-4.820). I do not know what my initial TSH was and wont know untill tomorrow when I speak to the doctor. I also got some results back from blood I had taken earlier this week. My TPO was 34.4 (0.0-60.0) and my Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, S was <1.00 (0.00-1.75). Not really sure what these mean as they did not discuss them with me. I am also not taking any beta blockers. I am going to ask the doctor to test my ferritin as well on Monday.


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Just wanted to add the following from bloodwork

Glucose 118 (70-100)
WBC 12.64 (4.5-11)
Neutrophils, Abs 7.85 (2.0-6.6)
Lymphocytes, Abs 3.91 (0.7-3.7)
Eosinophils, Abs 0.27 (0.1-0.2)

Those are the only abnormal results and I can post everything if needed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JBook said:


> They took my TSH last night in the ER, it was 0.685 (0.340-4.820). I do not know what my initial TSH was and wont know untill tomorrow when I speak to the doctor. I also got some results back from blood I had taken earlier this week. My TPO was 34.4 (0.0-60.0) and my Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, S was <1.00 (0.00-1.75). Not really sure what these mean as they did not discuss them with me. I am also not taking any beta blockers. I am going to ask the doctor to test my ferritin as well on Monday.


Trab is the antibody to the TSI.............you are hyperthyroid. You would not have Trab if you did not have TSI.

Here is info.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Hope you get set up for RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Anything else I should ask of the doctor tomorrow? I want to try and get something to help sleep because I am waking up 10+ times a night which really adds to my fatigue during the day and it takes me an hour or more to actually fall asleep when I am dead tired. How long before the methimazole starts really working? I'm wondering since I'm freezing cold being hyper if I'd be warm as hypo. Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Definitely mention your disrupted sleep. My doctor told me to take melatonin but you want to ask your doctor for suggestions. Being sleep deprived does not help! I had pretty good results with the meth kicking in with in a week, or so. I was taking a beta blocker too, which really helped.

I think you'd be an ice berg as hypo! I have never been so cold as when I was hypo. I used those hot hands things in my pockets and bra to try to stay warm.

Good Luck tomorrow!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Webster on how long the meth took to get into my system. It was almost a week until some of my symptoms eased up. I'm still taking propanolol for palps, but I think I might be able to ease up on that now. I haven't noticed palps in 2 days. ...Crossing fingers.... Doc started me back on meth and scheduled my TT.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It a[[ears this thread has shifted to JBook.



JBook said:


> They took my TSH last night in the ER, it was 0.685 (0.340-4.820). I do not know what my initial TSH was and wont know untill tomorrow when I speak to the doctor. I also got some results back from blood I had taken earlier this week. My TPO was 34.4 (0.0-60.0) and my Thyrotropin Receptor Ab, S was <1.00 (0.00-1.75). Not really sure what these mean as they did not discuss them with me. I am also not taking any beta blockers. I am going to ask the doctor to test my ferritin as well on Monday.





> Just wanted to add the following from bloodwork
> 
> Glucose 118 (70-100)
> WBC 12.64 (4.5-11)
> ...


Could this be thyroiditis? Inflammation rather than Graves Disease?

"Thyrotropin Receptor Ab" is what was run on me instead of TSI and mine was elevated while yours is "<1.00 (0.00-1.75)" which I interpret as negative. You would need some of these if you were positive for hyperthyroidism. Your doctor likely will not run a TSI since you had this test.


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Got some more test results....

My original TSH was 0.180 (0.450-4.5)
Free T4 was 1.22 (0.82-1.77)

Those are the only new results I have. The doctor today prescribed me a beta blocker and wrote me a script for an ultrasound. Today is a weird day because for the first time in a week I am actually warm instead of being freezing cold, but my heart rate is also much faster than usual. When I am cold my heart rate isnt constantly fast, but when I warm up it is constantly fast with episodes of being dizzy and blurred vision when getting up/sitting up quickly.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

The beta blocker will help with your heart rate. An ultrasound is a good thing too. I am not sure if you are a regular exerciser but you may want to hold off on any exertion until you know for sure what is going on with your body.


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

I do work out regularly as a 26 year old male. What originally brought me to the doctor was rapid extreme weight loss. I have weighed 185-195 since my senior year of high school and lost 50 pounds in about three months.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hang tight. It will get better.

Wow, I lost 50 pounds over a year.....your weight loss is astounding.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow - that weight loss is concerning.

Has your appetite/diet changed? (Were you trying to lose some weight, and lost more than intended?)

Are they exploring other possibilities, or concentrating solely on thyroid for now?


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

I wasn't trying to lose weight at all. I had a few chest X-rays and a CT scan last week due to the doctor feeling something weird under my right lung but everything came back negative/normal thank god. For now we are just focusing on the thyroid. Any ideas with these labs? Hopefully I can get that ultrasound done as soon as possible.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know... your thyroid labs don't seem that "alarming" to me, but I may be missing something. But your other bloodwork is off. Those other results seem more concerning to me than your thyroid results. Did the doctor comment on those at all?


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

No she hasnt said anything about them, I dont know if she has seen them as they were taken while I was in the ER. I am headed to her office now to get my script for the ultrasound/beta blockers and she wants to give me a few more days to see if my sleep improves before giving me something for that. I am going to ask her about those results. Hopefully the ultrasound will clarify more of what is going on and I can get some more definite answers. Thyroid problems do run in my family with my grandmother being Hyper with a goiter, she actually lost a child from not being diagnosed properly and the kid being born without a thyroid, and having a TT. My uncle, same side of the family, is also a little hypo and im not sure if he is being treated. My doctor did say something to me along the lines of I can either medically manage my condition with pills or I can have surgery. I dont know if she knows something I dont or If she is just jumping to conclusions. Its so hard to get in touch with her so I am going to beat her office door down today and find out something. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JBook said:


> I do work out regularly as a 26 year old male. What originally brought me to the doctor was rapid extreme weight loss. I have weighed 185-195 since my senior year of high school and lost 50 pounds in about three months.


You would be wise to back down on the work outs. You could seriously damage your heart or have a stroke. It is contraindicated to hyperthyroidism for that reason.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I was about to comment on the working out, too! With hyperthyroidism and losing that much weight that fast, your heart is under enough stress as it is without adding exercise to the mix. I would cut out the exercise until you get things under control and give your heart a rest.


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to post I did work out regularly untill the past month or so. I couldn't get any more info from the doctor but I have to wait till 4/15 to get an ultrasound. Ughh


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JBook said:


> Sorry, I meant to post I did work out regularly untill the past month or so. I couldn't get any more info from the doctor but I have to wait till 4/15 to get an ultrasound. Ughh


I don't know why the doc is not doing RAIU (radioactive uptake) instead of ultra-sound? Do you? Just curious.

Glad you quit the work outs. As one gym rat to another, I found that to be a crushing blow. As it was, I did end up w/mitral valve prolapse.

So, it's not a joke. Pamper yourself right now. You will be back in the ring in no time.

I was and am.


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

I am not sure either. My doctor is from a community health clinic because I do not have medical insurance and cant afford a regular doctor. The only reason I am getting an ultrasound is because the ER doctor felt a nodule. The doctor who diagnosed me didnt feel anything.


----------



## kathlav (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi JBrook,
Sorry you are having such a hard time at the moment,I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism last August,and have been treated for Thyroiditis untill a few weeks ago after having an uptake scan...confirmed Graves.

I had all those hyper symptoms heart palps ,no sleep, feeling hot all the time,sweating amoungst others.

I had a very high Bp and was put on carbimazole and propanolol,i am still taking the propanolol after trying to come off it a couple of times...both times i tried my sleep pattern was disturbed again,so i am sure the propanolol will help with the insomnia.

I think with an ultra sound it will pick up nodule density,mass etc better than would be visible with an uptake scan.
Maybe an uptake scan will be done at another time.

The WBC tests should be brought up with your doctor as they are all elevated,this is indicative of infection,Thyroiditis was mentioned in one of the posts which would validate the elevated white blood cells but i disagree with the TSI being a negative test at <1.00,if it was a negative test it would be < 0.1.

Is the chest issue causing you any symptoms? Do you have any other signs of an infection,have you recently had any chest/throat infections?

Hope all goes well with ultra sound


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey all, 
I had the ultrasound done yesterday, no big deal, and I was told two to three days for results and to wait for my doctor to call. Well my doctors office called three hours after I had the US and asked me to come in as soon as possible because the doctor needs to speak with me. I have an appointment for this afternoon so hopefully I will find out more information. Im kind of worried that she called so quick after having it done.


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Ive also been on the methimazole for almost a month now and havent noticed any significant changes in how I feel. I have maybe gained 2 or 3 pounds back and thats with eating a ton of food constantly.


----------



## JBook (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I got my ultrasound results back, confirmed nodule on bottom of left lobe and another very small one on the bottom of the right lobe. Had some more blood work done today and next Thursday/Friday I have the RAIU scheduled. Can someone please fill me in on the RAIU process? I also have to take the pill as they do not have a liquid at my hospital and I cannot swallow pills so if anyone has any insight with that it would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

